# M-Wave, where is that?



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

m-wave whats that? haha


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

gee, even the rubber boaters know where the m wave is. taboo to talk about it in public i guess. look it up on the old board and you may find someone willing to tell you over private email since you are in texas. however, you might only get someone to lead you thwere blind folded. giving the location of this forbidden wave gets some people pretty worked up.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

*It is in Denver.*

Behind the REI.

h


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

dude, its in texas, go to dallas buy a mavericks ticket and when the crowd stands up at different intervals you are in it!! go M-wave!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

*go cowboys*

man if you want to know where the M wave is just email me at [email protected].

Only for a texan


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

*nice pics*

I mostly ignored all the m-wave bravado, but it looks to be pretty sweet from those pics. maybe i'll have to take my friends down there this year....


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

*ya*

If you search hard enough you will get to it. Only thing is just take care of the area. It is private property and the farmer is nice enough to let us through. So pack out what you pack in.....dont fire any guns......just try to be as discrete as possible.....and you will have access to one of the, if not the best wave in Colorado



Hey jared....Where ya been? drop me a [email protected]


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

*don't listen to Jiberish*

25 north to WADSWORTH6THAVEWESTSHERIDANNORTHCOLFAX exit. Look for the people rollerblading :shock: 

h


----------



## thatguy (Nov 9, 2003)

Ah man, no firing guns? I'll have to change my entire wild west surf routine! JK, anyways, if I ever make it out to this mysterious location of blissful retentive H2O I'll be sure to preserve access for all you m wave regulars and other folk.


----------



## JKB (Oct 10, 2003)

JK is me Joe. Jiberish is Benny. But definetly clean up after yourself and others if there is crap out there. 
Thanks, JK


----------

